# digital work



## Tyler (Feb 10, 2010)

Those look awesome!

I've heard tablets are great. How do you like yours?


----------



## whiskeynoo (Mar 17, 2010)

there great fun took me a bit to get used to the slipperiness of it


----------



## Tyler (Feb 10, 2010)

Have you done any photo editing with it, or just your sketches?


----------



## whiskeynoo (Mar 17, 2010)

just the sketches, i find it hard to concentrate when it comes to photo edits


----------



## Tyler (Feb 10, 2010)

lol. I'm just the opposite... I don't have the patience for sketching, but I love photo editing.


----------



## whiskeynoo (Mar 17, 2010)

ooo do you have any pictures you could show me


----------



## Tyler (Feb 10, 2010)

I don't do anything extensive – just the usual adjustment of color, editing out of chords and wires, etc. You can see some of my work at my photo blog: TS Photography

My most favorite thing to do is eye size correction. A couple days ago I did a photo shoot with my Mom. She has a really bad problem of squinting. I took here photos into PS, and enlarged her eyes to look normal.

Unedited









Edited


----------



## whiskeynoo (Mar 17, 2010)

your photography is beautiful  i love the mysterious sunset and the mr spud one reminds me of a frog


----------



## Tyler (Feb 10, 2010)

Thanks!


----------



## whiskeynoo (Mar 17, 2010)

latest wip this is only one section of it any helpfull tips would be awesome


----------



## whiskeynoo (Mar 17, 2010)

about an hour later  dunno bout what color its supposed to be  its like an olive horse haha


----------



## whiskeynoo (Mar 17, 2010)

more work done


----------



## CrazyChester (May 5, 2008)

Love those! Very nice work.


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

wow there really cool


----------



## whiskeynoo (Mar 17, 2010)

thanks guys


----------



## whiskeynoo (Mar 17, 2010)

finished i think i might need to resize it though comments, tips anyone?

i just realized i never added movement to the tail D:


----------



## Tyler (Feb 10, 2010)

:-o Wow! That's stunning!


----------



## whiskeynoo (Mar 17, 2010)

thanks  dunno what color its supposed to be though haha  i just kinda went with the flow


----------



## whiskeynoo (Mar 17, 2010)

i wanna do a new picture anyone got any ideas?


----------



## Domino13011 (Aug 10, 2009)

You could draw my horse


----------



## whiskeynoo (Mar 17, 2010)

i think i might, i've never done a paint before it'll be good practice, i'll just take a picture from your profile unless theres a certain one you'd like me to attempt


----------



## whiskeynoo (Mar 17, 2010)

latest wip


----------



## whiskeynoo (Mar 17, 2010)

wip before i head to work


----------



## whiskeynoo (Mar 17, 2010)

so i get to this stage and i notice ive got the legs allll wrong xD oops


----------



## whiskeynoo (Mar 17, 2010)

my tablet is on the brink of dying D:


----------



## whiskeynoo (Mar 17, 2010)

i managed to get it finished but its not as good as i'd liked it to be :|


----------



## Tyler (Feb 10, 2010)

I really like that one! =)


----------



## whiskeynoo (Mar 17, 2010)

thanks it was my first time doing a colored horse so i was a bit unsure on how to do it might have to practice some more


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

The eyes are too far down the head with your buckskinish colored one.. I like your work though.


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

Gorgeous work! I wish I could draw even a stick horse. Unfortunately it never comes out..lol! If you feel the need to practice and you want to try one of mine, go for it! Would love a screen saver!


----------



## whiskeynoo (Mar 17, 2010)

Plains Drifter said:


> Gorgeous work! I wish I could draw even a stick horse. Unfortunately it never comes out..lol! If you feel the need to practice and you want to try one of mine, go for it! Would love a screen saver!


i'll try attempt to do lyric if my tablet behaves its self


----------



## Tyler (Feb 10, 2010)

whiskeynoo said:


>


I can't see the pics anymore... =(


----------



## whiskeynoo (Mar 17, 2010)

yeah thats my fault D: i was organizing my photobucket thing.
the pics are also on deviantart 
ittle-stef on deviantART









trying something different here


----------



## whiskeynoo (Mar 17, 2010)

im liking how this is going so far


----------



## whiskeynoo (Mar 17, 2010)

im gunna stop there tonight im getting arm cramp D:


----------



## whiskeynoo (Mar 17, 2010)

mishaaliana's Misha still need to finish this


----------



## Dreamer1215 (Jan 31, 2009)

_Wow! Good stuff there! Very talented...._


----------



## mishaaliana (Feb 20, 2010)

Yay!


----------



## whiskeynoo (Mar 17, 2010)

it's been a while since i updated this but here's a few recent ones i've done



















i also still need to photograph some of the work i done at college that id like to share


----------



## whiskeynoo (Mar 17, 2010)

well it's been a while since i updated this but i wanted to try get back in to using my tablet again so i done a wee quick drawing of whiskey in it last night.


----------



## whiskeynoo (Mar 17, 2010)

so here is my whiskey


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

wow that is amazing


----------



## armydogs (Apr 14, 2010)

that is really cool looking


----------



## whiskeynoo (Mar 17, 2010)

just some more bits and pieces from my deviant account. Lifeless-ordinary is my new account, ittle-stef is my old one. 


more digital pieces.


















portrait of Audrey Hepburn. 









my first ever collograph print.


----------



## whiskeynoo (Mar 17, 2010)

biro drawing









mixed media piece.


----------



## whiskeynoo (Mar 17, 2010)

drawing based on some dreams i've been having.









Acrylic painting based on the first drawing


----------

